# Money; major weakness in our preps.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We lived in a fast world we like to have things we actually go after junk faster than we put money in the bank and is no wonder many families today are in trouble, the subject of money never comes up until there is big trouble looming or an emergency comes along.
1.	Families never talk about money
2.	Only one person is responsible for your finances
3.	You rush the decision about merging bank accounts not really knowing each other spending philosophy
4.	They keep money secrets from each other
5.	They don’t save for emergencies
6.	And there is never a budget on the table not even a simple shopping list
I see these very same issues in my own family, I have loan money to some of them and after they pay they continue to have the same old bad habits .The media is full of family disasters and grief over money I have witness arguments over a flat screen TV or even a stupid cell phone, shopping carts full of beer and sodas and not even a box of baby food or pampers for the new baby ,this are very common trends in America today, and with credit in their wallets is a clear Déjà vu,to the Great Depression


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Certainly, bad habits with money plague a lot of people. Our culture has taught us that immediate gratification and consuming are the most important things. Combine high debt load, no cash in the bank or on hand, no prepping and a faltering economy and you have a recipe for serious problems.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

There's a lot of ignorance when it comes to the topic of money. Parents think educating kids is someone else's job & money management skills for the masses would be contrary to the progressive agenda so the public school system won't be teaching that. Let's face it, the government gets a cut every time money changes hands & promising freebies & pitting one social class against the other is how many politicians get & stay in office. 

The church isn't doing much better. Most are too busy preaching feel good, do whatever you want it's okay with G-d BS that most don't have the first clue how to manage money His way. It keeps His people broke & severely limits their ability to do what He called them to do. When His people fail to educate kids, feed the poor, & comfort the hurt, we leave it for government to do & the cycle continues.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

It all started when Social Security came on line. The guberment convinced people they didn't have to save for retirement. SS was toted as a Supplement fund for retirement but people automatically figured they could live on it. They looked years ahead and saw they would be collecting $300 a month and figured that was adequate. the part they forgot is $300 40 years from then was worth about $3 at the future date. 

We can afford that big screen TV because we have SS to retire on.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> The church isn't doing much better. Most are too busy preaching feel good, do whatever you want it's okay with G-d BS that most don't have the first clue how to manage money His way. It keeps His people broke & severely limits their ability to do what He called them to do. When His people fail to educate kids, feed the poor, & comfort the hurt, we leave it for government to do & the cycle continues.


We wind up in the same spot but I went around the other side of the tree. I figure the government messed things up when they took over the handouts business. Instead of godly people helping their neighbors we now have people that fill their rice bowl by finding people to give our money to.

People have their choice, they can ask for help at a church where they will get enough to keep themselves feed and assistance in finding a job while being prayed for. Their other option is to go to the government where someone teaches them how to fill in the spaces the right way so that they can buy new cars and get their hair done on the public dime.

The churches are much closer to the problem and when they see someone squandering church funds then the funds get directed elsewhere.

This system also makes our country less christian or at least less religious. I believe that is part of the design. By paying women to have children out of wedlock it also makes us less moral. A mother living alone, or claiming to, gets more money so they devastate our families. This system is designed to destroy our country from the inside.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

It's a simple thing, really. By taking away the need to learn to be self-reliant, by teaching that saving for a rainy day is wrong and living for the moment is right, by working to kill off the nuclear family by replacing the father with a welfare check, and by having such a large percentage of the population reliant on the government for one thing or another we now have a society scared of charity, scared to test whether or not they can beat the odds, scared to do anything but toe the collectivist-government line. This course of action is deliberate and it establishes a big base of serfs from whom the government or elite may demand whatever it wants. And those serfs will gladly do what they're told.

Looking inward - at your own strength, toward God, to your family and friends - has been replaced with looking outward to a faceless bureaucrat who will hand you money in one form or another. The irony is, it's not money for nothing; these people lose far more than they gain.

I would like to point out that I disagree with the premise implied in the title of this thread. Money is NOT a major weakness in my preps and I know no prepper who has not dealt with finance and debt appropriately by working to save money, hedge against the currency faltering, and paying off debt and not accruing more debt. Money, like most prepping topics, is a big issue for people who are not preppers.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I harp on all the mistakes my parents make with money & all the smart thing they did.
I do the same with my mistakes, cause I want my children & grandchildren to know better.

But in the internet age it is the individual's fault if they do not know something.
The library has computers that anyone can use.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Come on and take a free ride ...yea yea yea yea!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

We might do a lot of things "wrong" but not any of those things on that list. 

Except for this time of year... right now we are doing taxes, talking about money is liable to get you killed around here at the moment. Or at the very least there is a good chance I will scowl at you, menacingly.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

bkt said:


> I would like to point out that I disagree with the premise implied in the title of this thread. Money is NOT a major weakness in my preps and I know no prepper who has not dealt with finance and debt appropriately by working to save money, hedge against the currency faltering, and paying off debt and not accruing more debt. Money, like most prepping topics, is a big issue for people who are not preppers.


Unfortunately, preppers aren't immune to bad financial choices. One of the few preppers I know locally just had their house burn down. They had no insurance so they've lost everything. It's all gone. Several years of prepping & it's all gone. Sad. Very sad.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

That's terrible! Yes, it is sad.

No doubt anyone can be bad with money. Just that in my experience, preppers tend to be better than most. The folks I know who are not into prepping share one thing in common: they're in debt up to their eyes. Preppers I know tend not to be.


----------

